# Javea Childcare/Babysitter Recommendation - 20mth old



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All

I'm interested in finding a childcare place for my 20mth old 2/3 days a week.

Does anyone have any recommendations for places in the Javea area ? My two older children will be starting at Lady Elizabeth in Sep.

Also any babysitter recommendations ? Looking for someone trustworthy, reliable with experience minding children for occasional evenings 7.30pm onwards.

Thanks for your help
Sinead


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm interested in finding a childcare place for my 20mth old 2/3 days a week.
> 
> ...


I wonder if my co-mod, Xabiachica can help?? She lives in the area

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm interested in finding a childcare place for my 20mth old 2/3 days a week.
> 
> ...



I happen to know a couple of great babysitters - my 18 & 15 year old daughters  The elder has lots of experience, the younger less so, obviously, due to her age

they're at school still, so would be available evenings

for your 20 month old - there's a lovely guardería in the port called Caragolets - I know people of various nationalities who have their children there


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you - I'd love to get your older daughters contact details if possible


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Thank you - I'd love to get your older daughters contact details if possible


I'll PM you


----------

